# Spot Hogg Hogg it or HHA?



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Man guys I have been thinking about what sight I want to put on my invasion. Im torn between a slider or fixed pin sight. With fixed pins I could shoot 3d without shooting freestyle class. I have always shot fixed pins and I just thought I might be more accurate with a single pin? What do y'all think I should do? Will I be more accurate with a single pin?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

just 3d? or what will you do with the bow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunting: Slider
Hunting and 3D: Fixed
3D: Fixed

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hunting and 3D


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Hunting and 3D


Go with the fixed pin.

Jake


----------



## Dr.X-FORCE (Aug 18, 2010)

ive had both these sights and can say they are the best sights of their class on the market. i shot the hha for about 6 months and then tried to go back to pins. after two months of trying to get used to multiple pins in my vision while aiming i am back to hha. honestly though you cant let other people decide what will work for you. im just as bad as the next guy for trying to get other peoples opinions on what new gear i should get but its all about what you will be happiest and most confident shooting with. and as for more accurate, it deffinatly made my groups shrink, but i dont shoot the same as you so you will have to try it and see. just my 2 cents.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Hunting: Slider
> Hunting and 3D: Fixed
> 3D: Fixed
> 
> Jake


I would be the opposite.

For what you want to do, go with fixed pins. Oh, and you can't go wrong with a spot hogg!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What's your average shot where you hunt? 15yds? 30yds? If you shots will all be close you can get away with an hha easier. If you start having to move the sight for each shot it make it a little more difficult.

I've had spot hoggs and they are good solid sights, but I can't stand the adjustments on the pins. It gets really annoying having to adjust each pin for windage since they piviot instead of slide


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

to me if it's a solid 3-d bow I'd go with an HHA, but if it's for hunting I'd go with a multiple pin sight since u don't want to be having to adjust any yardages or what not.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Most of my shots are anywhere from 5-35 yards some farther but not often. At 3d courses the shot lengths vary, but you know that. I have a few weeks to decide. For you guys that have a hogg it or a axcel armortech which do you like better, why?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I like my armortech pro more because of how the pins adjust, but hoggits are solid sights and if you have the patience and time to sight them in they are great


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

spot hogg


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I decided im gonna go with a slider.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would get the spot hogg


----------



## Destiny187 (Feb 13, 2011)

How about a spot Hogg boss hogg- multi pin!? This is what I'm putting on my invasion.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Destiny187 said:


> How about a spot Hogg boss hogg- multi pin!? This is what I'm putting on my invasion.


Yup thats what im gonna go with!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

archerykid13 said:


> Hunting: Slider
> Hunting and 3D: Fixed
> 3D: Fixed
> 
> Jake


I would do opposite i would not want to have to keep sliding my pin if the deer is moving closer and closer...
I would go with the Spot Hogg


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an HHA and really like it!!! its so convinient to not have to be confused with multiple pins.. HHA is awesome i really like mine!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

HHA best CS in the Biz.


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

HHA i got mine last night and its sighted in now


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys I deciede I will go with the spot hogg boss hogg.


----------



## Destiny187 (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Man, I'm following you in!


----------

